# York,SC-1yr Male-A036194 Due out 12/28



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

MERRY CHRISTMAS
LET'S MAKE IT A MERRY CHRISTMAS FOR THESE BEAUTIFUL BABIES!!!

SHELTER CONTACT IS: [email protected]
803.628.3190 


A036194 - 1 YEAR, UNALTERED MALE, BLACK GERM SHEPHERD X-LRG
DUE OUT BY 12-28-09*


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

He is gorgeous. Time's up tomorrow.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

What a cutie and so young. Hope he finds a forever home to start the new year.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

EDAVIS AND I PULLED A WHITE FEMALE FROM THIS SHELTER LAST SPRING SO I DO HAVE SOME CONTACTS DOWN THERE.

Martha 803-517-5818 

She is just down the road from the shelter and will board and help out.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is her last night.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

[email protected]


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

This is a very easy shelter to work with.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

In shelter


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

At my house.









This was also the last time my dad smiled before he died the next week was when he saw her.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How special that is, thanks for helping her. Hope this guys is so lucky.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is wonderful, but am I wrong, that is not the same dog in the first picture? The first dog has a black face and back.


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

The picture of the GSD on the original post is no longer listed on the website.

They do have a 1 year old female there. ID#A036141


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The picture I posted of the white girl is the one that edavis and I pulled out of this shelter. I was just trying to show what a difference it is for the dog to be out of the shelter in looks and behavio. You really can not go by their behavior in such a stressful place for them. Just think about yourself when you are stressed and how your behavior changes!!!


----------

